# Handwritten Bible



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 30, 2008)

The Associated Press: Michigan publisher's next Bible to be handwritten (September 30, 2008)


----------



## biggandyy (Sep 30, 2008)

GOSH! If one scribe can set off a firestorm of controversy that lasts a millennium imagine what 31,000 regular folks can do


----------



## Athaleyah (Sep 30, 2008)

I think I would find this very distracting. All the different writing styles would keep me focused on the writing styles instead of the biblical text.


----------



## Augusta (Sep 30, 2008)




----------



## Semper Fidelis (Sep 30, 2008)

I don't know whether to make a wise crack about scribal errors that will result in this or to comment about how gimmicky this is.

I'm not sure I understand how this is going to work. Are they going to have the 31,000 people write out portions of the Bible and have a complete Bible from Genesis to Revelation or are they going to have these 31,000 people choose their "life verse" and simply create a collation of multiple Scripture verses.

The idea that you're going to have "famous people" write out the Bible to make it more special strikes me as a bit superstitious.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Sep 30, 2008)

OK, here's the press release:

Zondervan - Zondervan Launches Bible Across America Tour


> GRAND RAPIDS, Mich., September 30, 2008 — More than 31,000 Americans will have a hand in publishing a new NIV Bible – America’s NIV – the first NIV Bible ever written “one-verse, one-person” at a time.
> 
> Zondervan, the world’s leading Bible publisher, is embarking Sept. 30, 2008 on a 90-city, 44-state cross-country tour – Bible Across America – to commemorate the 30th anniversary of the New International Version (NIV) translation, enlisting the help of the American people to publish its next Bible. A team of four will drive a 42-foot luxury motorhome, generously donated by RV supplier Spartan Motors, more than 15,000-miles, criss-crossing the United States over the next five months.
> 
> ...


----------



## biggandyy (Sep 30, 2008)

I don't know how comfortable I am with this type of marketing gimmick in order to sell more Bibles.

"We believe that a completely handwritten version of the NIV Bible by people from all across our country will help America rediscover the Bible in a fresh, new way"

I use the NIV for personal reading and in-depth study but the above statement is troubling on so many levels, not the least of which is "America doesn't need to rediscover the Bible, the Lord needs to send revival to America". Nearly every household has at least one Bible somewhere, even if its being used as a wedge to keep the sofa level. We need to read the Bibles we have. Read and obey.

But, even that said, I am sure the publishers aren't thinking about revival (except maybe in their sales figures).


----------



## JohnGill (Oct 1, 2008)

Did printing presses stop working?

One step backwards to the Dark Ages and one giant leap for Bible gimmicks. How about a Bible that every time you read 85 verses you get one dollar credit to the itunes store or your internet bookstore of choice?


----------



## AThornquist (Oct 1, 2008)

"Uh... anyone have white-out? I was _supposed_ to write celebrate!"


----------



## Grymir (Oct 1, 2008)

Oh the humanity of it all!! It's for the children. 

O.k. it's really for the money. 

At least they are doing the NIV, so nobody here at PB will be reading it!


----------



## Tim (Oct 1, 2008)

Okay, this is just dumb. It just shows how silly the publishers are getting just to make a buck. How could this in any way be spiritually beneficial? 

I can imagine someone saying, "so, I'm reading Proverbs right now. It was scribed by someone in Kentucky! And the sermon last Lord's Day was on Zechariah. I don't normally read the prophets, but this was handwritten by a woman from Iowa, so I was really excited to do some extra study!"


----------



## biggandyy (Oct 1, 2008)

With my luck I would get to write out the exceedingly long verse, "Jesus wept."


----------



## Thomas2007 (Oct 1, 2008)

A novelty for a novelty


----------



## Jimmy the Greek (Oct 1, 2008)

biggandyy said:


> I don't know how comfortable I am with this type of marketing gimmick in order to sell more Bibles.



. . . and I don't know how much longer I'm going to be able to take that avatar of yours.


----------



## biggandyy (Oct 1, 2008)

Here is the secret, if you hit your ESCape key he will stop.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 1, 2008)

Guidepoint To Track 'Bible Across America' RV - MarketWatch (October 1, 2008)


----------

